# Thai Kickboxer Shot in S.F.



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2003)

Story here:



> A world champion Thai-style kickboxer was shot to death in the middle of a busy San Francisco street Friday after he chased down a hit-and-run driver who had slammed into his parked car minutes earlier.
> 
> Alex Gong, 30, was pronounced dead at the scene



He was associated with Fairtex.


----------



## soccer50 (Aug 2, 2003)

DAmn, that jsut pisses me off. He waited for the light to turn green, then shot him?! he could have just took off without any bloodshed. i hope they catch that guy and beat his *** down


----------



## Pat Davies (Aug 5, 2003)

our thoughts are with all those related to Alex.

whatever the sadness, it was time for him to move on


----------



## OULobo (Aug 5, 2003)

The killer killed himself in a police stand off. He was a parolee in violation of parole as a no show, and a convicted felon for weapons charges and car theft. He admitted to his girl about killing Gong and refused to go back to prison, so he shot himself when the police came for him. 


story here. . .

http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2003/08/05/STANDOFF.TMP&nl=top


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 5, 2003)

Dude!  That is totally F___ed up!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 5, 2003)

See also this thread:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9381


----------



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2003)

The current (Nov. 2003) issue of Inside Kung Fu mentions this on the cover.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 18, 2003)

In the current (Oct./Nov. 2003) issue of W. Hock Hocheim's _Close Quarter Combat Magazine_, there is an editorial tribute to Alex Gong that also discusses the irony of a well-trained martial artist being shot.


----------



## Old Tiger (Nov 18, 2003)

there was a previous thread on this...


----------



## arnisador (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by catchevangelist _
> *there was a previous thread on this... *



Yes, there was a nother thread started in General by you the same day I started this one in here. It's referenced a few posts up in this thread:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9381


----------

